# UDF and FreeBSD



## musucopo (May 3, 2011)

FreeBSD supports UDF 2.50 for bluray discs?
I have read every post on the forum to mount disks: cdrom ok, dvd ok, but bluray impossible.
Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (May 3, 2011)

Normal blu-ray disks should be readable. The only problem you will have is trying to play commercial Blu-ray disks. These are encrypted and unlike the DVD encryption this hasn't been fully cracked yet. It's therefor impossible to play commercial blu-ray disks on any open source operating system.


----------



## musucopo (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for responding SirDice. I'm using a backup of a bluray therefore has no encryption (to remove it in w7 with anydvd hd.)

With:
`mount_cd9660 /dev/acd0 /home/me/folder`
I can mount cd and dvd. But no bluray.


----------



## vermaden (May 4, 2011)

musucopo said:
			
		

> mount_cd9660 / dev/acd0 / home / me / folder
> I can mount cd and dvd. But no bluray.



Have You tried mount_udf command?


----------



## musucopo (May 4, 2011)

Vermaden hi, if I tried, but it returns 
	
	



```
mount_udf: / dev/acd0: invalid argument
```


----------



## musucopo (May 4, 2011)

I have also tested
`mount-t udf /dev/acd0 /home/me/folder`
`mount-t udf /dev/acd0 /cdrom` (as root)

The result is the same.

Edit: I can not change my post to Merge with previous ... sorry


----------



## vermaden (May 4, 2011)

@musucopo

Try also that:
	
	



```
# [B]kldload atapicam[/B] [color="#c0c0c0"](co You would have [FILE]/dev/cd0[/FILE] to try instead of [FILE]/dev/acd0[/FILE])[/color]
# [B]mount_cd9660 -o ro[/B] [color="#c0c0c0"](try read only also)[/color]
# [B]mount_udf    -o ro[/B] [color="Silver"](try read only also)[/color]
```


----------



## musucopo (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for responding ... forgive vermaden running late but was testing.
I have had no luck ... I have tried without success the following commands (all as root):

`# [file]mount_cd9660[/file] -o ro / dev/acd0 /cdrom`

```
mount_cd9660: / dev/acd0: Invalid argument
```


`# [file]mount_cd9660[/file] -o ro / dev/cd0 /cdrom`

```
mount_cd9660: / dev/cd0: Invalid argument
```


`# [file]mount_udf[/file] -o ro / dev/acd0 /cdrom`

```
mount_udf: / dev/acd0: Invalid argument
```


`# [file]mount_udf[/file] -o ro / dev/cd0 /cdrom`

```
mount_udf: / dev/cd0: Invalid argument
```


`# [file]mount_udf[/file] -t / dev/acd0 / cdrom`

```
mount_udf: / dev/acd0: Invalid argument
```


`# [file]mount_udf[/file] -t / dev/cd0 /cdrom`

```
mount_udf: / dev/cd0: Invalid argument
```

Finaly this is my fstab:


```
/dev/acd0   /cdrom   cd9660,udf  ro,noauto  0  0
/dev/cd0    /cdrom   cd9660,udf  ro,noauto  0  0
```

I can think of nothing else ...

Edit: thanks moderator for the help for the message format


----------



## vermaden (May 5, 2011)

The only other thing I would check is to get a bluray disk (maybe even a BR-RW disk) and try to write UDF bluray disk with FreeBSD (with growisofs) and then try to mount it.

Also check these: http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=7843&postcount=15

... and the section about UFS writing from:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/creating-dvds.html


----------



## musucopo (May 6, 2011)

Hello vermaden;
* a new bluray plain (Sony bdr 50 GB), not get anything. I returned, both as acd0 cd0:

```
Input / output error
```

* with a formatted recordable bluray w7:

```
invalid argument
```

So I was not able to test recording blurays.
I think that until FreeBSD udf does not update to higher versions (2.50 to bluray), there is nothing to do .... what you gonna do, FreeBSD is perfect, but not so much;-) (although I must admit that I also I am no expert and maybe the problem is mine)

Greetings.


----------



## vermaden (May 6, 2011)

Hmmm, I would like to help more mate, but I never used bluray, so my 'helpings' here are purely theoretical.


----------



## musucopo (May 6, 2011)

In any case thank you for your interest.
Forum Somewhere I read that a user had used blurays ... I'll see if we locate him and asked.
If I get something I'll post it here.
Greetings.


----------



## richardpl (May 7, 2011)

Use udfclient port, it is user level udf fs manipulation tool(s).
Kernel level support for udf in FreeBSD is far from complete/usable.


----------



## Crivens (May 7, 2011)

Maybe it is only me, but when I see something like this:

```
mount_udf -o ro / dev/cd0 /cdrom
-----------------^
```
I get the impression that there is one space where it does not belong. Could that be the case?


----------



## musucopo (May 7, 2011)

@ richardpl:
I have been trying to udfclient, but it returns:

```
UDF: no explicit support for disc devices for this operating system yet
```
Let's see if with a little luck in FreeBSD 9 is encouraged to improve support.

@ Crivens:
I've actually seen, but only about an error in transcription of the message.

Thank you both for commenting.
Greetings.


----------



## musucopo (May 10, 2011)

Hi, I'm in my attempt to mount udf 2.5 on FreeBSD 8.2.
I have seen however that the rest of the BSD family if supported:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Disk_Format

On the other hand I have seen this page in which a user has made â€‹â€‹a patch to try to resolve the issue:
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=kern/120989

But I do not know how to apply this patch ... can anyone help? Maybe I can work.
Greetings.


----------



## vermaden (May 10, 2011)

It's written on that page you linked to:


			
				&quot said:
			
		

> Just in case, to apply the patch you need the following:
> 1. FreeBSD sources
> 2. cd /usr/src
> 3. patch -p1 < /path/to/the/patch
> ...


----------



## musucopo (May 11, 2011)

I have not been successful ... it gives me errors when applying the patch.
Greetings.


----------



## vermaden (May 11, 2011)

musucopo said:
			
		

> I have not been successful ... it gives me errors when applying the patch.
> Greetings.



The patch was for 7.0 while we are at 8.2+ actually and 9.0 will be out in months, probably there were some changes there, it's a lot of time.


----------



## musucopo (May 11, 2011)

True ... I send a message to the author to see if you can make a patch for version 8.2. Once you know something I tell you.
Greetings.


----------

